# ABSTIMMUNG - das beste User-GT 2007 ---- DDD (3 v. 6)



## Kint (1. März 2008)

die Abstimmung erfolgt vom 01.03.08 bis 14.03.08 nach folgendem Schema.


jeder forumuser ist zur Abstimmung berechtigt und hat pro kategorie drei stimmen, die in klassischer gold silber bronze oder 1.2.3. manier abgegeben werden. 
*Platz 1 erhält bei der Auswertung 3 Punkte, platz 2, 2 Punkte und Platz 3, 1 Punkt. Das Bike mit den meisten Punkten gewinnt die kategorie.*

untenstehend sind die Usernamen *rot * markiert. durch numerierung und nennung der namen wird in der jeweiligen Kategorie abgestimmt. 
die abstimmung könnte also so aussehen.. :

1. Gt-team
2. Torsten
3. Rikman

(wäre aber falsch weil alle drei nicht teilgenommen haben... - würde aber bedeuten Gt-team bekommt 3 Punkte, Torsten, 2 Punkte und Rikman 1 Punkt. ) - Auch wer für "Kint" stimmt hat was falsch gemacht  

Die fotos sind Thumbnails - dh durch anklicken kommt Ihr ins Fotoalbum der User und könnte euch mehr oder größere Bilder ansehen. 

*kommentare dürfen gerne UNTER der Stimmabgabe angefügt werden. *FEUER FREI !


----------



## Kint (1. März 2008)

*cyclery.de*
Mitglied

Benutzerbild von cyclery.de

Registriert seit: Dec 2005
Ort: Magdeburg/Rüsselsheim
Bike: GT DHi 2007 ++ GT I-Drive 4 Carbon Pro ++ Kustom Kruiser Kobra
















2007er GT DHi
Die Ausstattung ist bis auf den Laufradsatz und die Reifen original.


* Triturbo*
ICH HASSE WLAN

Benutzerbild von Triturbo

Registriert seit: Apr 2007
Ort: Magdeburg
Bike: -------------------------- Cycle Wolf Blackfoot (01)---- GT Chucker 1.0 (03/06)----- DC Pitbull (06)--------------- Phönix (98)
















GT Chucker 1.0 Originalzustand, nur das vr. hat die XT 08 Disc in 180mm bekommen und die gabel ne weiche feder.
das pinke ding an der nabe ist pflicht für unser kleines team




* gt-heini*
GTeam Süd

Benutzerbild von gt-heini

Registriert seit: Oct 2006
Ort: Beverungen
Bike: GT Zaskar - GT Psyclone - GT LTS 3000DS - GT Xizang - GT Zaskar LE - GT Terramoto -GT STS DH - GT ZR1.0 - GT Force (frame) - GT Zaskar 20th-anniversary (frame)
















Rahmen: GT STS DH (1997)
Gabel: Rock Shox Duke XC
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Super Deluxe
Steuersatz: Ritchey WCS
Schaltung: Shimano XT
Kurbel: Shimano LX
Vorbau: Race Face System
Lenker: Race Face Low Riser Air Alloy
Griffgummi: Ritchey WCS
Pedale: Shimano SPD
Bremse: Magura HS 33 Quicksilver m. Stahlflexleitungen
Sattelstütze: Roox
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite Max
Naben; Shimano XT
Felgen: Mavic 217
Reifen: Ritchey Z-Max
Computer: Shimano Flight Deck




* ReeN!*
Benutzer schließen [x]

Benutzerbild von ReeN!

Registriert seit: Oct 2003
Ort: Bernau b. Berlin
Bike: GT Chucker Scott Octane Singlespeeder
















GT Chucker 1.0
Hab das Fahrrad jetz mal nicht extra geputzt, das es sich ja um Disziplinen handelt, die idealerweise nicht in klinisch sauberen Umgebungen betriebe werden.




* Backfisch*
Hier steht was neues!

Benutzerbild von Backfisch

Registriert seit: May 2006
Ort: Hamburg
Bike: GT
















GT Ruckus... so 'ne Art Freerider (für groben Einsatz und hohes Fahrergewicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (1. März 2008)

*kingmoe*
Altes GTier

Benutzerbild von kingmoe

Registriert seit: Apr 2003
Ort: Hamburg
Bike: Zaskar, i-Drive u.a.
















Passt eigentlich nicht in DDD, da ich das Bike eher gemütlich einsetzen werde und auf tourentaugliche Teile geachtet habe...

Rahmen: GT Ruckus Two Point Zero
Gabel: Marzocchi All Mountain I (ETA, TST2, 08/15, XYZ was weiß ich... Mäusekino eben...)
Vorbau / Lenker / Griffe : GT BMX / Modolo Mohican 22,2mm / Ritchey
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit XL II
Shifter / SW / UW: SRAM X.9 / SRAM X.9 / Deore
Kurbel / Kette / Pedale: LX Hollow Tech II / XT / Wellgo B27 (Fräsorgie mit Industrielagern)
Bremsen: Hayes Nine (203mm / 160mm)
Stütze / Sattel: GT / Vetta Tranverse TT Manganese
LRS: DT Swiss Cerit mit Alexrims Supra BH Pro
Reifen: Hi. Maxxis Advantage 2.4", vo. Tioga Yellow Kirin 2.3"




*Janikulus*
Allwetterfahrer

Benutzerbild von Janikulus

Registriert seit: Jul 2006
Ort: Frankreich
Bike: GT: Zaskar(s) - LTS 1 - STS 1000DS - STS Lobo - Xizang - Dyno Slammer - ...
















GT Dyno Slammer 1995:
so gekauft Ende 2007, inzwischen nur mit Decals getuned




*SpeedyR*
LOBOtomisiert

Benutzerbild von SpeedyR

Registriert seit: Apr 2003
Ort: Polizeistaat Bayern
Bike: GT Sanction / GT RTS / GT Chucker / GT IT1 2007 / GT Lobo STS DH
















Rafa's GT IT1 2007

Rahmen: GT IT1 Gearbox 2007 , 230mm Federweg
Gabel: Manitou Dorado MRD 180mm,IFP nachgerüstet
Dämpfer: Marzocchi Roco World Cup 241mm
Feder: Marzocchi Titan 400x3,00
Kurbelgarnitur: Shimano Saint 83/128mm Achse
Pedale: Crankbrothers Mallet Magnesium
Schaltung: Internal Transmission Shimano Alfine Rapidfire 8speed
Kette: Sram PC99 Powerlink
Felgen: Sun MTX 32loch
Reifen: Kenda "Hans Rey Design" Nevegal '2,5 Stick E
Naben: GT IT1 Cassette Design 12 mm Rock Shox Maxle
Speichen: DT Comp 2.0 x 1.8
Nippel: DT Prolock Aluminium
Bremsen: Avid Code 203 mm
Lenker: Easton CNT Monkeylite 711mm
Vorbau: Manitou Dorado integriert
Steuersatz: Chris King No Threadset "The Patriot"
Sattel: Flite Titan
Sattelstütze: GT 6061 (ex Lobo STS)
Sattelklemme: GT Integriert


----------



## Kint (1. März 2008)

auch hier meine meinung :

1. speedyR
2. Janikulus
3. Kingmoe

das It-1 ist einfach der Shit, das slammer bin ich 95 auch schon gefahren, reminiszenzen eben, und moes ruckus ist was ich auch gerne hätte ( und für 2 tage auch in ansätzen schon besessen habe) ....


----------



## BonelessChicken (1. März 2008)

1. speedyR - Mörderwaffe
2. Reen
3. Kingmoe


----------



## versus (1. März 2008)

1. speedyR - hammer teil mit toller farbe
2. cyclery - super schönes rad
3. reen - für mich das schönste der 3 dreckhopser


----------



## hoeckle (1. März 2008)

1. speedyr
2. janikulus
3. cyclery


----------



## B-Ston3D (1. März 2008)

1. SpeedyR
2. cyclery.de
3. ReeN!


----------



## Deleted61137 (1. März 2008)

1. Speedy R

2. Cyclery

3. Kingmoe


----------



## korat (1. März 2008)

1. speedy r
2. kingmoe
3. backfisch

sonderpreis: janinkulus


----------



## GT-Sassy (1. März 2008)

1. Janikulus

2. gt-heini

3. kingmoe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (1. März 2008)

1. Cyclery.de
2. Janikulus
3. SpeedyR


----------



## armin-m (1. März 2008)

1. GT-heini
2. kingmoe
3. Backfisch


----------



## tofu1000 (1. März 2008)

1. SpeedyR
2. Backfisch
3. gt-heini


----------



## planetsmasher (1. März 2008)

1. speedyR
2. cyclery.de
3. kingmoe


----------



## elsepe (1. März 2008)

1.SpeedyR

2.cyclery.de

3.kingmoe


----------



## Davidbelize (1. März 2008)

1. gt-heini
2. speedyr
3. kingmoe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pilato (1. März 2008)

1. gt-heini
2. kingmoe
3. Janikulus


----------



## zaskar-le (1. März 2008)

1. Gt-heini
2. Kingmoe
3. speedyR


----------



## Janikulus (1. März 2008)

1. SpeedyR
2. Backfisch
3. Cyclery.de


----------



## zwinki86 (1. März 2008)

1. kingmoe
2. cyclery
3. speedyr


----------



## Master | Torben (1. März 2008)

1. speedyr
2. reen
3. kingmoe


----------



## kingmoe (1. März 2008)

1. SpeedyR - boah, was für ein ein Traktor. Da ist bigger mal tatsächlich better

2. ReeN! - funktionell, kein überteuerter Schnickschnack, solide Fahrspaß-Maschine

3. cylcery.de - viel "Plastik", aber so schönes! (T)Raumschiff.


----------



## toncoc (1. März 2008)

1.cyclery.de
2.speedyr
3.kingmoe


----------



## KaZuO (1. März 2008)

1. gt-heini
2. kingmoe
3. SpeedyR


----------



## butsche2002 (1. März 2008)

1. Cyclery.de   .............man kann den zweitakter schon fast hören
2. SpeedyR       .............high tech ohne ende
3. kingmoe          .............einfach fett


----------



## SixTimesNine (2. März 2008)

1.SpeedyR (wenn ich 10, äh nein ehrlich, 20 Jahre jünger wäre, dann ...)
2.cyclery.de (s.o.)
3.ReeN! (dito)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tamaiti (2. März 2008)

1. SpeedyR
2. cyclery.de
3. Kingmoe


----------



## Manni1599 (2. März 2008)

1. SpeedyR 
2. kingmoe 
3. ReeN!


----------



## gnss (2. März 2008)

1. Backfisch
2. gt-heini
3. kingmoe


----------



## Boramaniac (2. März 2008)

1. SpeedyR
2. GT-heini
3. cyclery.de


----------



## ReeN! (2. März 2008)

1. SpeedyR
2.Kingmoe
3.Backfisch


----------



## GT-Hinterland (2. März 2008)

1. gt-heini
2. kingmoe
3. Cyclery.de


----------



## Chat Chambers (3. März 2008)

1. SpeedyR
2. cyclery.de
3. gt-heini


----------



## Deleted 5247 (3. März 2008)

1. gt-heini
2. Janikulus
3. SpeedyR


----------



## Stemmel (3. März 2008)

Die für mich am schwersten zu bewertende Kategorie (noch wirklich gesehen  bzw. damit beschäftigt  und daher ausschließlich nach Optik):

1. triturbo

2. backfish

3. GT-Heini

Daggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliversen (3. März 2008)

1. SpeedR
2. Kingmoe
3. Backfish


----------



## carlosI (3. März 2008)

1. cyclery.de, fein
2. SpeedyR, fat
3. ReeN!, funtastique


----------



## chrrup150 (3. März 2008)

1.Speedy
2.cyclery.de
3.gt-heini


----------



## gremlino (4. März 2008)

SpeedyR     
gt-heini    
kingmoe


----------



## cleiende (5. März 2008)

1. cyclery (tolle bilder!)
2. triturbo
3. Janikulus


----------



## GT-TEAM (5. März 2008)

1. cycler.de
2. speedyr
3. triturbo (schones foto im schnee...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (10. März 2008)

1. GT-Heini
2. SpeedyR
3. Janikulus


----------



## Revon (12. März 2008)

1. cyclery
2. speedyR
3. kingmoe


----------



## Kruko (14. März 2008)

1 .   SpeedyR
2.    Cyclery.de
3.    triturbo


----------



## oldman (14. März 2008)

1. speedyr
2. cyclery
3. gt-heini

habe fertig


----------



## Kint (15. März 2008)

-------------------------closed--------------------------


----------

